# تقنيات عدديــــــــة !!



## alooa'a iglesias (24 فبراير 2011)

الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليييييييييكم ^^

نسخة الكترونية لكتاب

تقنيات عددية
----------------------
المؤلف

ياسين الشبول

http://www.4shared.com/file/Cdg4mGN7/final_-_num.html


----------



## alooa'a iglesias (24 فبراير 2011)

لتجربة الاولى


الارقام المعنوية ودقة القياس 
Signiﬁcant Figures & Errors 

الارقام المعنوية ودقة القياس ليست تجربة عملية بل هي أرقام نحصل عليها نتيجة قياس في التجارب الفيزيائية 
وفي التجربة الاولى سوف نتعلم قواعد العمليات الحسابية على نتائج التجارب وتحديد دقة القياس والتقريب.


**الارقام المعنوية:Signiﬁcant Figures

القاعدة المتبعة لتحديد الارقام المعنوية هي:

1- الارقام عدا الصفر تحسب كأرقام معنوية 1,2,3,4.....

2- الاصفار على يسار العدد لا تحسب
مثال :العدد ( 0.00567 ) يحوي ثلاثة أرقام معنوية (5،7،6 ) .

3- الاصفار على يمين العدد الذي يحوي فاصلة عشرية والاصفار بين الاعداد تحسب
العدد (1.0075 ) يحوي خمسة أرقام معنوية ( 1،0،0،7،5 )
مثال آخر 0.0401 )يحوي ثلاثة أرقام معنوية ( 4،0،1 )
مثال 0.00590) يحوي ثلاثة أرقام معنوية ( 5،9،0 ) 

4- القوى x^10 لا تدخل في حساب الـ SF
مثال 2.7 * 10^5 = رقمين معنويين
مثال 3.00 *10^3 = 3 SF
من القاعدة 4 نستنتج ان الاصفار على يمين العدد وبدون فاصلة عشرية لا تحسب
مثال: 797000 يمكن تحويلها الى 797 ضرب 10 قوة 3
797 * 10 ^3 = ثلاثة ارقام معنوية

**الارقام العشرية Decimals

هي الارقام التي تقع بعد الفاصلة العشرية مهما كانت هذه الارقام
(في حال القوى يجب تحويلها الى عدد عشري 2.7 * 10^3- => 0.0027)
15.741 = 3 ارقام عشرية
4.6 = رقم واحد عشري

**التقريب: اذا جاء بعد الرقم المطلوب 5 او اكثر نقوم بزيادة 1 للرقم
4.75 => 4.8
0.028 => 0.03

** قواعد العمليات الحسابية في الارقام المعنوية
أولاً : الجمـع و الطـرح :
عند الجمع أو الطرح نركز على الارقام العشرية بحيث يكون عدد الارقام العشرية للجواب مساوياً لأقل رقم عشري بالحسابات بعد عملية التقريب.
أمثلـــة :
4.83 + 2.1 = 6.93..................... الجواب = 6.9
15.741 - 6.30 =9.441................. الجواب = 9.44
6.53 + 2 = 8.53................. الجواب = 9 
17.55 + 5.126 = 22.676................. الجواب = 22.68 

ثانياً : الضرب و القسمة : عند الضرب والقسمة نركز على الأرقام المعنوية SF بحيث يكون عدد الأرقام المعنوية في حاصل الضرب و خارج القسمة يساوي عددها في أقل الأعداد المضروبة أو المقسومة .
أمثلـــة :
8.42 * 3.0 =25.26 .................الجواب = 25 
6.00 ÷ 2.0 = 3.0 ................. الجواب = 3.0
4.6 * 13.2 =60.72............... الجواب = 61

اما في حالة الاعداد المركبة التي تحمل اكثر من عملية حسابية نقوم بكل عملية لوحدها وفك جميع الاقواس
مثال
(0.3 - 80.26) (3.10+2.237)
0.64

8.0*5.34
0.64

= 66.75 ....................... الجواب= 67

** الارتياب في القياس uncertainty
تدل على مدى التفاوت بين القيم التي يتم قياسها للكمية نفسها باستعمال نفس اداة القياس.
مثال: سرعة سيارة = ( 0.02 + 6.00 ) متر/ثانية
حيث ممكن ان يقيس شخص تلك السرعة فينتج 5.98 ويمكن ان يقيسها شخص اخر بنفس اداة القياس وينتج 6.02 وتعود هذه النسبة 0.02 الى الاداة نفسها او اخطاء بشرية

قياس الارتياب في القياس uncertainty

مقدار الارتياب في القياس يكون نصف اقل ترقيم في اداة القياس
مثال: مسطرة مدرجة اصغر تدريج فيها 1 سم تكون الـ uncertainty تساوي + 0.5 سم
وعند قياس قلم وينتج طوله 7 سم يكون الجواب ( 0.5 + 7.0 ) سم

مثال: مسطرة مدرجة اصغر تدريج فيها 1 مل تكون الـ uncertainty تساوي + 0.5 مل او تساوي + 0.05 سم
وعند قياس قلم وينتج طوله 76 مل يكون الجواب ( 0.5 + 76.0 ) مل او ( 0.05 + 7.60 ) سم


** دقة القياس precision 
دقة القياس تعطي النسبة بين الارتياب في القياس والقيمة المقاسة
اذا كان لدينا قيمة تساوي z + △z فإن نسبة الدقة تساوي z/△z) * 100%)
مثال: ( 0.01 + 2.00 )سم
precision تساوي ناتج قسمة 0.01 على 2.00 الكل ضرب 100% وتساوي 0.5%


** العمليات الحسابية للأرقام ذات الـ uncertainty
اذا كان لدينا قياسات
a + △a
و
b + △b

فعند اجراء عملية حسابية لـ a و b على فرض ان الناتج z 
لايجاد قيمة z△ نأخذ اللوغاريتم الطبيعي ln لجميع اطراف المعادلة ثم نشتقها
مثال a+b=z
lna+lnb=lnz
بعد الاشتقاق
v△a+△b=△z


مثال a-b=z
lna-lnb=lnz
بعد الاشتقاق وتحويل السالب الى موجب "لأن قيمة الارتياب لا تطرح ابدا"
v△a+△b=△z



مثال a*b=z
بعد اخذ ln والاشتقاق ينتج
f
△a+△b = △z
vvavvbvvvz j

وهكذا يمكن حساب قيمة z△ من قيمa ,b,z,△a,△b

مثال a/b=z
بعد اخذ ln والاشتقاق وتحويل السالب الى موجب "لأن قيمة الارتياب لا تطرح ابدا" ينتج 
f
△a+△b = △z
n av lvbv lvz j

مثال على القوى
la^n * b^m =z
حيث l,n,m ثوابت

بعد اخذ ln والاشتقاق ينتج
f
n△a+m△b = △z
nvvv avlvvbvlvvz v jvv

ملاحظة: عند اجراء العمليات الحسابية على الارقام ذات الuncertainty يتم تطبيق قواعد الارقام المعنوية


----------



## alooa'a iglesias (24 فبراير 2011)

*تجاار فيزيااء*

التجربة الثانية


القياسات
Measurements

*حسب قاعة "مختبر فيزياء 3" ترتيب هذه التجربة رقم 3


في هذه التجربة سنتعلم كيفية القياس بالعصا المترية (المسطرة) meter stick، القدمة ذات الورنية Vernier caliper‏، الميكرومتر micrometer،
ومقياس التحدب spherometer ، واستخدامات كل منهم والفرق بينهم، وسنبين أبرز مصادر الأخطاء وكيفية تجنبهب. 
وسنطبق قواعد الارقام المعنوية والدقة في هذه القياسات. (شرحهم من هنا)

** العصا المترية meter stick



وهي غنية عن التعريف لها تدرجين الكبير يقيس بالسنتيمتر cm واقل تدرج فيها يساوي 1 ملمتر mm اي 0.1 cm



اي عند قياس طول L ممحاة وكان تدرج السنتيمترات يشير الى الرقم 4 وتدرج الملمترات يشير الى الرقم 8
عندئذ يكون قياس الممحاة 4.8 cm او 48 mm
ويكون مقدار الارتياب L△ في القياس كما تعلمنا في التجربة الاولى تساوي + نصف اقل تدريج في الاداة
اي + 0.05 cm او + 0.5 mm 

*الاخطاء الشائعة في استخدام العصا المترية
هي اختلاف المنظر parallax والخطأ الصفري zero error

1-اختلاف المنظر parallax
ويحدث عند قراءة القياس من موضعين مختلفين فتكون زاوية النظر مختلفة في الحالتين ويحدث تغيير في القراءة



ولتجنب هذا الخطأ يجب ان تكون تقريب العين من المسطرة والنظر بزاوية قائمة على المسطرة


2- الخطأ الصفري zero error

أ- عندما يكون هناك مسافة بين تدريج الصفر وبين حافة المسطرة


(الصورة الثانية هي الصواب)
لتجنب هذا الخطأ يجب ان يكون تدرج الصفر ملامس لبداية الجسم المراد قياسه 

ب- عندما تكون حافة المسطرة مهترئة ولا يظهر الصفر
عندها يمكن البدأ من اي تدرج واضح وبدأ الحساب منه على اساس انه الصفر




**القدمة ذات الورنية Vernier caliper



تتكون من مسطرتين الاولى ثابتة والثانية متحركة
وتحتضن فيها المسطرة الأساسية مسطرة صغيرة مقسمة الى 10 اقسام بحيث يكون طول المسطرة الصغيرة يساوي 9 اضعاف اقل تدريج في المسطرة الاساسية وتقيس بدقة 0.1 من المسطرة الاساسية

والورنية الشائعة يكون اصغر تدرج في المسطرة الاساسية 1 mm وبالتالي يكون طول تدرج المسطرة الصغيرة 9 mm وتصل دقة القياس الى 0.1 mm اي 0.01 cm
ويكون مقدار الارتياب في القياس يساوي 0.05 mm او 0.005 cm

عند إجراء قياس قطعة توضع القطعة بين فكي القدمة وتنزلق المسطرة القصيرة على المسطرة الطويلة حتي يمسك الفكان القطعة المراد قياسها. تحدد قراءة المسطرة الطويلة السمك بالمليمتر (حسب الخط الاول في المسطرة القصيرة)، وتحدد قراءة المسطرة القصيرة أجزاء المليمتر. (يتحدد قراءة جزء المليمتر عند خطي التقسيمين الذان ينطبقان على خط واحد)
(الانطباق حسب الصورة المجاورة)



ويلاحظ انه لا يمكن ان ينطبق معا سوى خطان ويوضح الرسم المجاور كيفية قراءة القياس

(بالنقر على الصورة يمكن تكبيرها)


ولقياس البعد بين السطوح الداخلية، زودت القدمة الثابتة والمنزلقة بفكين آخرين أصغر ولكنهما متعاكسين. كما يمكن قياس عمق الثقوب في الأجزاء المعدنيةأو الخشبية باستخدام الساق الرفيعة المرتبطة بالفك المتحرك وتنزلق على ظهر المسطرة الأساسية، وتوافق بداية الساق حد المسطرة الأساسية في الوضعية الصفرية.



**الميكرومتر micrometer caliper‏



الميكرومتر هو أحد أدق أجهزة قياس الأبعاد المتوفر في ورشات التشغيل و المختبرات بحيث أن دقته عادة ما تكون 0.01 mm او 0.001 cm وبالتالي قيمة الارتياب في القياس تكون 0.005 mm او 0.0005 cm .

يتكون جهاز ميكرومتر القياس الخارجي من جزئين أساسين: 
أ - الجزء الثابت: ويحتوي على إطار أو هيكل الجهاز على شكل حرف (U) لحمل بقية مكونات الجهاز الثابتة و المتحركة منها. يسند الإطار كل من العمود الساند وعمود القياس الذين يستعملان لتثبيت الجسم المراد قياس أبعاده. كذلك يحمل إطار الجهاز التدرج الرئيسي للقياس أو أسطوانة التدرج الطولي . يكون التدرج الرئيسي للقياس مدرج بالمليمتر (1 mm) من جهة و ب (0.5 mm) من الأسفل. 
ب - الجزء المتحرك: الجزء الأساسي المتحرك هو جلبة القياس التي إذا قمنا بتحريكها حركة دورانية عن طريق المسمار الجاس فيتحرك عمود القياس لتثبيت الجسم المراد قياسه . عادة ما تكون محيط جلبة القياس مقسم إلى 50 تدرج و يسمح تحريكها دورة كاملة بالتقدم بمقدار 1/2 مم = 0.5 مم. من هنا يمكن استخلاص حساسية الجهاز بأنه قيمة : 0.5/50 = 1/100 = 0.01 مم.


*قراءة قياس الميكرومتر

1 - قراءة القياس الرئيسي :
يكون نظرنا على حافة جلبة القياس و نقرأ قيمة التدرج المسجل على أسطوانة التدرج الطولي بالمليمتر و نسجل قيمة A.
لاحظ وجود (أو عدمه) أي تدرج 0.5 مم على اسطوانة التدرج الطولي بعد قيمة A : في حالة وجود هذا التدرج أضف قيمة B = 0.5 mm إلى القياس, في حالة عدم وجود التدرج نأخذ قيمة .B = 0 mm
2 - قراءة القياس على الجلبة :
نقوم بتحديد التطابق بين تدرج جلبة القياس و الخط الرئيسي على أسطوانة التدرج الطولي . نضرب قيمة التدرج المسجل على الجلبة بدقة الجهاز و تكون النتيجة هي قيمة القراءة على جلبة القياس و نرمز لها ب C.
3 - نتيجة القياس على الميكرومتر هي حاصل جمع (A + B + C)


*امثلة

المثال الاول
(بالنقر على الصور يمكن تكبيرها)



A = 7.00 mm B = 0 mm C = 38 x 0.01 = 0.38 mm 
قياس الميكرومتر A + B + C = 7.0 + 0 + 0.38 = 7.38 mm 


المثال الثاني



A = 7.00 mm B = 0.50 mm C = 38 x 0.01 = 0.38 mm 
قياس الميكرومتر A + B + C = 7.0 + 0.5 + 0.38 = 7.88 mm

المثال الثالث



A = 7.00 mm B = 0.5 mm C = 22 x 0.01 = 0.22 mm 
قياس الميكرومتر A + B + C = 7.00 + 0.50 + 0.22 = 7.72 mm


العناية و المحافظة على جهاز الميكرومتر:
يعتبر جهاز الميكرومتر من أدوات القياس ذات الحساسية العالية جدا حيث تصل حسلسية الجهاز إلى 0.01 مم و في بعض الأحيان إلى 0.001 مم. لذا و حتى نحافظ على هذه الدقة الجيدة فيجب علينا أن نتعامل مع الجهاز بعناية كبيرة و حرص عال و إلا فسوف يتلف و تنقص دقته

**مقياس التحدب spherometer



طريقة الاستعمال غير مطلوبة

هو جهاز يستخدم لقياس نصف قطر تكور الأسطح الكروية مثل المرايا والعدسات، ومن خلاله يمكن إيجاد البعد البؤري للعدسات من خلال معادلة صانع العدسة .

المعادلة مطلوبة (للتطبيق المباشر)




»


----------



## alooa'a iglesias (24 فبراير 2011)

التجربة الثالثة

المتجهات
vectors 

*حسب قاعة "مختبر فيزياء 3" ترتيب هذه التجربة رقم 2

* وصف الكميات الفيزيائية:
الكميات الفيزيائية إما أن تكون قياسية ( الكتلة , درجة الحرارة , الزمن , ... الخ ) وهية توصف وصفا كاملا بتحديد مقدارها فقط دون الحاجة إلى تحديد اتجاهها, أو متجهة ( القوة , السرعة , الزخم الخطي , ... الخ ), وهي تحتاج في وصفها إلى معرفة مقدارها واتجاهها معا.

* المتجه
هو عبارة عن سهم يتناسب طوله مع مقدار الكمية، ويشير اتجاهه الى اتجاهها.

1- تحليل المتجهات: يمكن تحليل اي متجه الى مركبته السينية x والصادية y كما يلي:


حيث Θ هي الزاوية المحصورة بين محور السينات الموجب وبين المتجه باتجاه عكس عقارب الساعة

2- جمع المتجهات:

أ- المضلع: حيث من نهاية المتجه الاول يرسم بداية المتجه الثاني مع المحافظة على طول واتجاه كل متجه



ويمكن استخدام الخاصية لاكثر من متجه



2- متوازي المستطيلات: يستعمل عند وجود متجهين بينهم زاوية Θ



ويمكن حساب المحصلة طريق قانون الجتا ويمكن حساب الزاوية

حيث cosΘ هو جتا الزاوية المحصورة بين A و B

3- طريقة التحليل : حيث نقوم بتحليل كل متجه الى مركته السينية والصادية




حيث:
Ax= AcosΘ
Bx= BcosΘ
Cx.........

Ay= AsinΘ
By= BsinΘ
Cy......
v
ثم نقوم بجمع كل المركبات السينية x معا والصادية y معا

ونقوم بحساب المحصلة:


ونحسب الزاوية


* القوة (F) : وحدة قياسها نيوتن  وتساوي الكتلة (m) ضرب التسارع (a)
وفي هذه التجربة سيكون التسارع تحت تأثير الجاذبية (g) حيث تكون القوة = mg
حيث m نقيسها بالكيلوغرام (kg) و (g) تسارع الجاذبية الارضية يساوي 9.8 وللتسهيل => 10

اتزان القوى: إذا كان لدينا عدة قوي تؤثر في نقطة ووجدنا أن محصلة القوي تساوي صفرا فاننا نقول بأنها في حالة اتزان:



وبالتالي إذا كان لدينا عدة قوى واستطعنا أن نجد قوة واحدة تجعل المحصلة صفر,فان هذه القوة تسمي القوة المعادلة للمجموعة وهي تساوي محصلة القوى وتضادها في الاتجاه.


** طاولة القوى force table



وتستخدم لدراسة اتزان القوى وتحقيق قوانين المتجهات مخبريا, فاننا نستخدم طاولة القوى وتتكون من قرص دائري يقسم محيطه إلي360 بدءا من الصفر ومثبت في المركز بريمة (عندنا مسمار) يمكن رفعها أو خفضها, ويمكن تثبيت القرص بشكل أفقي بواسطة ثلاثة أرجل, وهناك عدة بكرات خفيفة ملساء (عديمة الاحتكاك) تثبت عند أي موضع من حافة القرص,ويمر علي كل بكرة خيط خفيف ربط في احد طرفيه حامل الأثقال بينما تلتقي الأطراف الاخري للخيوط علي محيط حلقة معدنية.
وكل كتلة من الكتل الثلاث تشكل قوة تحت تأثير الجاذبية الارضية 
اي يمكن جساب اي قوة عن طريق ضرب الكتلة (بالكيلوغرام) بتسارع الجاذبية 9.8 => 10

ويمكن موازنة القوى عن طريق 
1- زيادة وانقاص الكتل
2- تغيير الزاوية بين الكتل

وعند اتزان القوى (محصلتهم تساوي صفر) تكون الحلقة في منتصف الطاولة دون ان تلمس البريمة



فيديو موازنة اربع قوى



* حساب كتلة مجهولة: يمكن حساب اي كتلة مجهولة عن طريق موازنتها مع قوى اخرى معلومة
وعند الاتزان تكون محصلة القوى المعلومة تساوي القوة المجهولة في المقدار وتعاكسها في الاتجاه.

** الجزء الاول من التجربة: موازنة ثلاث قوى

1- نقوم بموازنة ثلاث قوى كما تعلمنا سابقا.
*للتسهيل: قم بتثبيت القوة الاولى بزاوية صفر وغيّر باقي الزوايا كما تشاء وهذا يسهل التعامل معها في الحساب والرسم.
*لا يجوز: ان تكون الكتل متساوية ففي هذه الحالة تكون التجربة سهلة جدا ولا تحقق مراد التجربة وسيرفض الدكتور ذلك.
* لا للغش: حيث ممكن ان يقوم الطلاب او بالاحرى الطالبات بمحاولة ركز الخيط على البكرة لإنهاء التجربة بسرعة والافراج عنهم، لكن الدكتور يقوم برفع الحلقة للأعلى وتركها للتأكد من ان القوى متزنة، فإذا كانت غير متزنة سيطلب بكل بساطة اعادة التجربة، حتى لو لم يفعل فسيظهر ذلك عند حساب القوة المحصلة وستكون بعيدة عن الصفر وستنقص من علامة التقرير.

2- بعد الاتزان نقوم بتسجيل كل كتلة (in kg) وحساب القوة الناتجة عن الكتلة ( in n ) وزاوية كل قوة (الزاوية من محور السينات الموجب) على الجدول.
*لا تنسى: حساب كتلة حامل الاثقال وجمعها مع الكتل المعلقة عليه، لانه يؤثر على القوى حتى لو كانت كتل الحامل متساوية في الثلاث قوى الا في حالة ان تكون الزوايا بين القوى متساوية.

3- قم بحساب المركبة السينية والصادية لكل قوة، قم بحساب مجموع المركبات السينية ومجموع المركبات الصادية معا, قم بحساب المحصلة والزاوية وسجل ذلك في الجدول.
* نلاحظ: ان محصلة القوى قريبة من الصفر لكن لا تساوي صفر، لماذا؟؟؟
* الالة الحاسبة: العلمية تسهل عليك الحسابات، فلا بد ان تكون معك حتى تساعدك في الحساب وحتى لا يضع الدكور بجانب اسمك اشارة X

4- من خلال قانون الجتا قم بحساب محصلة اي متجهين وستكون المحصلة "تقريبا" تساوي المتجه الثالث مقدارا وتعاكسه اتجاها (وهذا تطبيق عملي على ايجاد كتلة مجهولة).
* لا تنسى: أبداً ذكر الله تعالى في جميع الاحوال.


** التمثيل البياني:

* لا تنسى: ان تضع مقياس رسم مناسب وكتابته على الرسم على سبيل المثال كل 0.1 نيوتن يقابل على الورق 0.5 cm او 1 cm
* يمنع: استعمال الحبر على ورقة الرسم البياني ،ويجب دائما الكتابة بالرصاص الا في حالات نادرة يطلب الدكتور ذلك، وذلك تلافيا لخسف علامة التقرير.
* لا تنسى: كتابة مقدار كل قوة بجانب المتجه الذي يمثلها وقيمة الزاوية.

1- متوازي الاضلاع: حيث يتم تمثيل القوى على شكل متوازي اضلاع، حيث نمثل القوة الاولى والثانية معا، ونمثل معهم القوة الثالثة على شكل متوازي اضلاع.
* يجب الانتباه: الى ما يطلبه الدكتور منك في التمثيل البياني وتسجيله حتى لا تنساه، حيث ممكن ان يختلف المطلوب من دكتور الى اخر.

2- المستوى الديكارتي: حيث يتم تمثيل كل قوة على شكل متجه ويكون كما في الشكل التالي:


3- المضلع : حيث نهاية كل متجه تكون بداية المتجه الاخر مع المحافظة على الزاوية



حيث الزاوية بين المتجه الاول والثاني (التي ظهرت في المستوى الديكارتي) هي نفسها الزاوية بين امتداد خط المتجه الاول والمتجه الثاني في المضلع.
*نلاحظ: ان نهاية المتجه الثالث قريبة من بداية المتجه الاول لكن لا تنطبق عليه
هذا يعني ان محصلة القوى قريبة من الصفر لكن لا تساوي صفر
لكن، ما الذي جعل المحصلة لا تساوي صفر مع ان القوة متزنة؟؟؟؟
يعود ذلك الى اخطاء حدثت اثناء التجربة حيث الكمال لله وحده وكل تجربة يجب ان يحدث فيها اخطاء
لكن، ما هي مصادر الاخطاء في هذه التجربة؟ اترك لكم الاجابة عن هذا السؤال وسأقوم بذكرها هنا قبل نهاية الاسبوع الحالي بإذن الله تعالى.

** الجزء الثاني من التجربة مشابه للجزء الاول تماما باستثناء انه سيتم موازنة 4 قوى وليس 3 ولن يتم استعمال قانون الجتا.


----------



## alooa'a iglesias (24 فبراير 2011)

compare the graphical and analytical(addition of components)methods for adding vectors,which is more accurate?
give possible sources of error for both methods, why is it useful to use both methods?

2. what are the possible sources of error in the experimental method?(why is it necessary to allow the strings to slip loosely about the ring?)

3. if the weights of all the mass hangers were the same, could their weights have been neglected? explain

4. what is the effect of the weight of the ring? what difference would it make if the ring were considerably more massive?

هاي الاسئلة تبعت تجربة المتجهات
ياريت تساعدوني لأنوا الدكتورة ماحكتلنا اشي
انا بعرف انه في كثير دكاترة ما بشرحوا منيح عشان هيك عملت الموضوع شرح وما نزلت حل التقرير جاهز
والاصل انك تقرأ الشرح بعدين تحاول تحل الاسئلة والي بستصعبك تطلب توضيحة مش تطلب حل كل الاسئلة

السؤال الاول
مقارنة من حيث الدقة بين طريقة الرسم وطريقة التحليل لجمع المتجهات وطبعا الجواب هو ان طريقة التحليل هي اكثر دقة لانها اقل اخطاء
والجزء الثاني من السؤال بطلب مصادر الاخطاء في كل طريقة
مصادر الاخطاء في طريقة التحليل 
هي اخطاء فقط في الحسابات calculation
اما مصادر الاخطاء في طريقة الرسم البياني 1- عدم انطباق ذيل المنحنى مع راس المنحن الاخر 2- خطأ في طول المتجه 3- خطأ في رسم الزاوية 
وهناك مصادر اخرى لكن الفراغ لا يتسع لباقي الاجابة

السؤال الثاني
لتفادي قوة الاحتكاك بين الخيط والبكرة وايضا بين الخيط وحافة الطاولة

السؤال الثالث
لا، لا يمكن اهمال وزن حامل الكتل حتى لو كان كتلته متساوية في كل المتجهات لان الزاوية مختلفة بين المتجهات وبالتالي تأثير كل حامل يختلف على كل مركبة

السؤال الرابع
وزن الحلقة لا يؤثر على التجربة الا اذا كان وزنه اكبر بكثير من القوى المؤثرة عندها لن تستطيع ان تؤثر في الحلقة وبالتالي لن تنجح التجربة


----------



## alooa'a iglesias (5 مارس 2011)

** التمثيل البياني

اهم قواعد التمثيل البياني مهم لأغلب التجارب القادمة

1- يجب الانتباه الى ما يطلب مدرس المادة تمثيله ويمكن ان يختلف المطلوب من مدرس الى اخر وفي هذا الموضوع سنحاول تغطية اغلب ما يطلب.

2- التمثيل البياني يكون على ورقة الرسم البياني بقلم رصاص ولا يستعمل الحبر الا في حالات نادرة يطلبها مدرس المادة.

3- يجب على كل محور كتابة ما يمثله ذلك المحور مع الوحدة وبالاضافة الى ذلك احيانا يجب كتابة العنوان فوق الرسم مطلوب.

4- يجب ان يغطي المنحنى معظم ورقة الرسم البياني ولكي يغطي اكبر مساحة ممكنة يجب ان يبدأ تدريج المحور من الصفر وينتهي بأعلى قيمة يجب تمثيلها
وللقيام بذلك يجب ان نقوم بتحديد اكبر قيمة وقسمتها على عدد المربعات ثم التقريب الى القيمة الاكبر في حال وجود كسر والمثال التالي يوضح ذلك:

لتمثيل منحنى المسافة-الزمن (كما في التجربة التالية) كانت قيم المسافة 0 3.2 7.5 15.4 21.8 وقيم الزمن 0.0 0.1 0.2 0.3 0.4 0.5
فلكي تغطي قيم المسافة كل محور الصادات نقوم بقسمة اعلى قيمة (هنا 21.8) على طول محور الصادات 24 (في ورقة الرسم في المانيوال للكلية مقسمة الى مربعات كل مربع 1 سم وعدد المربعات طوليا 24 وعرضيا 15) وعند قسمة 21.8 على 24 وتنتج القيمة 0.908333333 نقوم بتقريبها لقيمة اكبر على سبيل المثال 0.91 اي ان التدريج على محور الصادات يزيد بمقدار 0.91 في كل مربع اي يكون 0 ، 0.91 ، 1.82 ، 2.73 ، 3.64 ، 4.55 ......... واذا استمرينا بإضافة 0.91 في كل مربع يكون عند المربع الاخير 21.84 اي اعلى من اعلى قيمة (وهي 21.8) بقليل وهكذا يتم تغطية معظم الورقة عند التمثيل
وعلى محور السينات نقوم بنفس العملية للوقت نقسم اكبر زمن 0.5 على عدد مربعات محور السينات 15 يصبح ...... .

5- نقوم بتعيين النقاط على الورقة اما بوضع نقطة او اشارة x عند القيمة ويجب ان تكون واضحة

6- في بعض التجارب يتطلب التوصيل بين النقاط اما بمسطرة او بمنحنى حسب نوع المنحنى

وفي تجارب اخرى يتطلب رسم افضل خط مستقيم يمر بأكبر عدد من النقاط او يكون عدد النقاط فوقه تقريبا مساويا لعدد النقاط تحته 
وحسب طلب مدرس المادة احيانا يجب ان يبدأ هذا المستقيم من نقطة الصفر او ليس بشرط
وبعد رسم المستقيم يجب حساب ميله عن طريق اخذ اي نقطتين عليه (غير النقاط التي نتجت بالتجربة) وحساب فرق الصادات تقسيم فرق السينات

ويختلف ما يمثله الميل من منحنى الى منحنى حسب ما يكون على محور الصادات
فعلى سبيل المثال عند تمثيل المسافة على محور الصادات والزمن على محور السينات يكون الميل فرق الصادات تقسيم فرق السينات يساوي السرعة
وعند تمثيل الزمن على محور الصادات والمسافة على محور السينات يكون الميل فرق الصادات تقسيم فرق السينات يساوي مقلوب السرعة
وعند تمثيل السرعة على محور الصادات والزمن على محور السينات يكون الميل فرق الصادات تقسيم فرق السينات يساوي التسارع وهكذا
وتكون وحدة الميل وحدة الصادات على وحدة السينات مثال حسب الحالات السابقة m/s, s/m, m/s^2 .....


* احيانا يطلب الدكتور ازاحة المنحنى مربع واحد الى اليمين ومربع واحد الى الاعلى والبدأ من الدرجة الثانية عندها نقسم اعلى قيمة على عدد المربعات المتبقية 23 وليس 24 وفي السينات 14 بدل 15
* احيانا تكون اقل قيمة واكبر قيمة بعيدات عن الصفر مثل القيم 67, 69, 73, 75, ...... عند تمثيلها لا نأخذ اعلى قيمة ونقسمها على المربعات بل نأخذ الفرق بين اقل قيمة 67 واعلى اقمة 75 يساوي 8 ونقسمه على عدد المربعات ولا نبدأ من الصفر بل نبدأ من اقل قيمة
واحيانا يكون لدينا قيم موجبة وسالبة مثل -30, -43 , 66 , 29 , 71, -22 نأخذ ايضا الفرق بين اعلى قيمة وادنى قيمة هنا 71 - (-43) ويساوي 114 نقسمه على عدد المربعات ولا نبدأ من الصفر بل نبدأ من اقل قيمة
واحيانا يطلب مدرس المادة ذلك في جميع الحالات
بالتوفيق للجميع

توقيع » TIGER


03-04-2011, 06:31 AM رقم المشاركة : ( 60 )
TIGER
عضو فريق العمل


الملف الشخصي
رقــم العضويـــة :	11774
تـاريخ التسجيـل :	Aug 2010
الــــــــجنــــــس :	ذكر
الجــامـعـة البوليتكنك
التـخـصـص	هندسة الميكانيك
المشاركـــــــات :	2,158 [+]








التجربة الرابعة


الحركة الخطية
kinematics of rectilinear motion 


** الحركة الخطية

او الحركة في بعد واحد هي ابسط انواع الحركة وسميت خطية لانها تتحرك في خط مستقيم، وقد تكون أفقية او رأسية كحركة سيارة في شارع مستقيم، أو قد تكون رأسية كحركة سقوط كرة في خط مستقيم من ارتفاع محدد من على سطح الأرض.


* قوانين الحركة الخطية


معدل السرعة Average speed 
ويساوي الازاحة الكلية تقسيم الزمن الكلي 

معدل السرعة Average velocity




السرعة اللحظية Instantaneous velocity






معدل التسارع Average acceleration




التسارع اللحظي Instantaneous acceleration





** في هذه التجربة

سندرس الحركة الخطية عن طريق جهاز الـ ticker timer وهو جهاز يمر فيه شريط ورقي ticker tape حيث تمثل حركة الشريط الحركة الخطية




ويقوم الجهاز برسم نقطة على الورقة كل زمن معين
ويكون الزمن بين كل نقطة ونقطة حسب تردد الجهاز
فإذا كان تردد الجهاز 50 هيرتز 
frequency =50 Hz 
يكون الزمن مقلوب التردد
اي الزمن 1/50 ويساوي 0.02 من الثانية
اي انه كل 0.02 ثانية يرسم نقطة على الشريط الورقي المتحرك، فإذا تم سحب الشريط بسرعة كبيرة تكون المسافة بين النقاط كبيرة والعكس صحيح.


ويمكن حساب الوقت المستغرق في قطع مسافة معينة عن طريق ضرب عدد الفترات بزمن كل فترة 
وفي هذه التجربة سنتعامل مع كل 5 فترات (بين 6 نقاط) على حدى حيث يكون الزمن (t) لقطع 5 فترات 0.02 * 5 = 0.1 من الثانية هو اللازم لقطع 5 فترات.
ويمكن قياس المسافة المقطوعة عند كل زمن معين بالمسطرة 




وفي كل مرة نقوم بحساب الزمن من الصفر بزيادة 0.1 ث على الزمن 0 0.1 0.2 0.3 ...
ونقوم ايضا بحساب المسافات x3 x2 x1 .... من النقطة الاولى مثال 0 3.2 7.5 15.4 21.8 cm .......

*نبدأ بالقياس: من اول نقطة صحيحة على الورقة حيث احيانا تكون في النقط الاولى ملتصقة او قريبة جدا من بعض فيمكن اهمالها.

وعندها نستطيع ايجاد Δx1 عن طريق الطرح x1 - x2 وايجاد Δx2 عن طريق طرح x2 -x3 ......ر
في المثال 3.2 4.3 7.9 6.4 ...... cm 
ويمكن ايجاد معدل السرعة في كل مرة عن طريق قسمة Δx على الزمن 0.1 
في المثال 32 43 79 64 .... cm/s وتكون هذه القيمة موجبة دائما 

ومن هنا يمكن ايجاد السرعة الدنيا والقصوى وفي المثال القصوى تساوي 79 cm/s والدنيا تساوي 32 cm/s

وبعدها نستطيع ايجاد التغير في السرعة لكل فترة عن طريق طرح السرعة الثانية من الاولى
في المثال 32 11 36 -15 ...... cm/s وممكن ان تكون هذه القيمة سالبة او موجبة
وبعدها يمكن ايجاد قيمة معدل التسارع عن طريق قسمة التغير في السرعة على الزمن 0.1
في المثال 320 110 360 -150 ....... cm/(s)^2
ومن هنا يمكن ايجاد القيمة الدنيا والقصوى للتسارع وفي المثال القصوى تساوي 320 cm/(s)^2 والدنيا تساوي -150 cm/(s)^2 

فيديوا للتجربة



لكن في مختبرات الكلية لن نستخدم العربة سنكتفي بسحب الشريط باليد


** التمثيل البياني في هذه التجربة:

حيث مطلوب تمثيل 3 منحنيات لكن قبل البدأ بتمثيل المنحنيات الثلاثة اليكم قواعد تمثيل المنحنيات بشكل عام :
من هنا


* المنحنى الاول تمثيل الازاحة (المسافة) على محور الصادات (بعد تحويلها الى المتر بضرها بـ 10^(-2) ) والزمن بالثانية على محور السينات
ونقوم بالتوصيل بين النقاط بشكل منحني ونقوم ايضا برسم مستقيم لإيجاد ميله الذي يمثل معدل السرعة





* المنحنى الثاني تمثيل معدل السرعة على محور الصادات والزمن على محور السينات ويجب التوصيل بين النقاط بمسطرة

وفي المنحنى الثاني مطلوب رسم مدرج تكراري Histogram كما موضح في الشكل 



واهميته في هذه التجربةيبين ان السرعة ثابته عند تلك النقطة التي يؤول الزمن فيها الى الصفر
وتمثل اي نقطة على الخط الافقي السرعة اللحظية
ويكون الميل عند الفترة التي قسناها في المنحنى الاول تقريبا يساوي نفس القيمة عند نفس الفترة الزمنية في المنحنى الثاني
اي ان معدل السرعة (من ميل فترة معينة في المنحنى الاول) يساوي السرعة اللحظية ( نقطة عند نفس الفترة في المنحنى الثاني) لأن تلك الفترة قصيرة تؤول الى الصفر وهذه نتيجة مهمة يجب ان نبيّنها في الحل




ومن هنا يمكن ايجاد الفترات التي تكون فيها السرعة ثابتة، تزداد او تنقص،
فإذا كان الخط الواصل بين نقطتين افقي فالسرعة ثابتة واذا كان تصاعدي فالسرعة تزداد واذا كان تنازلي فالسرعة تتناقص في هذه الفترة



* المنحنى الثالث معدل التسارع على محور الصادات مع الزمن على محور السينات
ولان فيه قيم سالبة وموجبة يجب ان محور السينات في منتصف الصفحة





دمتم في امان الله
توقيع » TIGER


----------



## علاء يوسف (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (10 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

